# Parque Natural Vouga-Caramulo (Vouzela)



## MSantos (18 Set 2015 às 00:56)

Não sei se ouviram falar mas existe há alguns meses um novo parque natural em Portugal, é um parque natural de âmbito local criado pelo Município de Vouzela, englobando parte da Serra do Caramulo e do vale do rio Vouga, fica totalmente inserido no concelho de Vouzela e ocupa 60% da área do concelho.

Um dos principais valores deste novo parque é a presença do *Rododendro* (_Rhododendron ponticum_), planta com elevado valor para a conservação. Assinala-se também a presença de importantes manchas de carvalhal na área do novo parque.

Será esta apenas uma manobra para incentivar o turismo ou serão tomadas medidas sérias de proteção da natureza? O que é facto é que este novo parque já está a gerar contestação, havendo ações em tribunal que pedem a anulação do parque:
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...ra-a-criacao-do-parque-vouga-caramulo-1705874

Mapa:
http://www.cm-vouzela.pt/images/stories/parque/regulamento.pdf
http://www.cm-vouzela.pt/images/stories/parque/planta.pdf

Mais informação:
http://www.cm-vouzela.pt/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=324&Itemid=530


----------



## frederico (18 Set 2015 às 05:38)

Estive a ler as restrições e a posição dos proprietários é algo descabida. Há países na Europa com restrições muito mais severas em termos florestais e de uso dos solos. 

O rodendro é uma espécie raríssima em Portugal e na Europa. Existe apenas em 3 ou 4 países. 

A questão que se deveria colocar é esta. 

No caso das espécies raras ou quase extintas, será compatível a existência de propriedade privada com a conservação? Deverá o Estado expropriar terras onde ocorram espécies vegetais quase extintas? 

A minha posição é esta: temos falta de uma rede de área florestal pública de espécies nativas que se situa em áreas muito específicas de conservação prioritária. Tal rede deveria com o tempo ocupar pelo menos 25% da área florestal do país. Ainda assim ficaríamos muito longe dos números de outros países da OCDE. 

A própria floresta privada é muito pouco produtiva.

_Há muito que vimos destruindo a floresta climáxica de carvalhal. Sempre a utilizámos para obter energia, material de construção, pasto e alimentos. No século XIV acelerámos o seu uso para os Descobrimentos, no século XIX para a construção dos caminhos-de-ferro, no século XX para a Campanha do Trigo, até que a substituímos, primeiro pelo pinheiro, seguido pelo eucalipto e pelo abandono.* Isto conduziu à existência contínua de material de elevada combustibilidade, matos, pinhal e eucaliptal, e agricultura abandonada em mais de 50% do território.*

Os povoamentos (a que se chama impropriamente floresta) ocupam aproximadamente *38% do território* (dos quais a maioria é eucalipto), os matos ocupam 22% e estão em expansão, a agricultura ocupa 33% do território e está em decréscimo (acentuado pelo abandono), as águas interiores 2%, enquanto os solos urbanos e selados são 5% do território nacional. Mas o maior problema reside não no eucaliptal em si mas na forma como ele está ordenado, ou melhor, desordenado e como ele é, ou melhor, como ele não é, gerido.

*De facto, dos 813 milhares de hectares de eucaliptal, 93.000 hectares são povoamentos mistos de eucalipto com pinheiro, o que indica uma gestão deficiente; 70.000 hectares têm um coberto inferior a 50%, o que indica má ou mesmo gestão inexistente e baixa produtividade, 400.000 hectares apresentam menos de 600 árvores por hectare, indicando igualmente deficiência de gestão e 100.000 hectares dos povoamentos “ditos puros” (isto é, apenas eucaliptos) apresentam idade superior a 12 anos (muito para além da idade ideal de corte), mais uma vez indicando má gestão.*

*A má gestão ou ausência de gestão ocorre em bem mais de 600.000 hectares (80% do chamado eucaliptal)* em que a produtividade anual será pouco maior do que cinco metros cúbicos por hectare. *Ora, os terrenos geridos pelas indústrias e pelos bons produtores atingem valores duas a quatro vezes essa produtividade, e o risco de incêndios é muito inferior. As áreas sem gestão ou com gestão deficiente constituem na maioria dos casos verdadeiros “barris de pólvora”, responsáveis pela grande dimensão dos fogos, pela degradação dos solos e das águas.*

Este panorama resulta também do despovoamento do interior, do abandono da agricultura e da estrutura fundiária, *em que mais de 80% das propriedades têm menos de dois hectares, o que com os actuais custos torna incomportável a manutenção de uma produção florestal sustentável, qualquer que fosse a espécie.*

Uma solução séria implicava a constituição de unidades de gestão nunca inferiores a 400 a 500 hectares, que permitissem a existência de ordenamento e boa gestão, quer seja através de Zonas de Intervenção Florestal que funcionassem, quer através de empresas do tipo Sociedade Anónima ou do Estado. Podíamos aumentar a produção de pasta para papel, aumentar a produção de madeira de qualidade fundamental para a indústria de mobiliário, aumentar a área de montado, que é a defesa contra o avanço do deserto, reduzir a área de eucalipto e melhorar a sua gestão, aumentando emprego, crescimento económico, biodiversidade e qualidade devida. Era possível. Mas não querem.

O Decreto-Lei 96/2013, aprovado em Conselho de Ministros em Julho deste ano, depois de grande polémica na sua discussão, permite a liberalização da plantação de espécies exóticas em mais de 80% das propriedades florestais de Portugal. Não houve qualquer avaliação ambiental estratégica desta lei e o seu impacte no país é incalculável. É urgente encontrar soluções, mas nunca o aumento da dispersão e o desordenamento que decorrerão inevitavelmente caso o Decreto-Lei 96/2013 se mantenha em vigor. Este decreto-lei está a ser apreciado na Assembleia de República (uma vez que já foi aprovado sem debate no Parlamento) e é urgente a sua revogação sob pena do despovoamento, dos fogos catastróficos, da degradação dos solos, da água, e da perda de diversidade biológica continuarem a destruir o nosso país.

Apelamos a que os cidadãos contactem os 22 deputados da Comissão de Agricultura e Mar, pedindo a revogação deste diploma.

Engenheiro agrónomo, da direcção nacional da Liga para a Protecção da Natureza


http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...ico-so-comparavel-a-campanha-do-trigo-1615800
_


----------



## camrov8 (18 Set 2015 às 19:43)

Rododendro  na zona onde mora existem bastantes árvores dessa espécie de tal maneira maneira que nunca iria pensar que estão em perigo, um aparte uma empresa de celulose portuguesa vai construir uma fabrica em moçambique e já tem um viveiro para os eucaliptos, dizem que por cá já existe limites ao plantio de mais área dizem ser uma pena terem de deslocalizar devido a esse tipo de leis que parece que moçambique não possui


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 20:33)

Segundo um artigo da "Visão", *Portugal é o maior produtor mundial* de Eucalyptus globulus e, se tivermos em atenção todas as espécies de eucaliptos, só ficamos atrás de gigantes como Brasil, China, Índia e Austrália!

Para um país com a nossa dimensão, eu diria que é assustador.


----------

